# Whats Everything I Need To Do?



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey , just wondering as so many of you mention these different shots ect. , what do i need to have tillie done for? im very confused as we get to combined shots and then they can go walking but does that have everything she needs? also what types of tablet , cream ect. treatment does she need? i do de worming and flea but not sure what else! , i havent been giving alot of info off vets at all , mum never heard of doing heart worm! neither did my nan (who has had dogs all her life!) so i need to know EVERYTHING lol im very paranoid that something will happen to her 24/7 just going out for a walk i think somethings gonna happen! so i want to know shes completely sorted! 

Also , i have decided to get tillie spayed next week! so ive heard things about certain aesthetics ect. and im worried! is there a certain one which is safer? also what is everything i need for her after the surgery? i would search online my self but i trust you lot A HELL of a lot more then the internet! lolx

Thanks in advance ! x


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Most vaccines, heart worm, etc depends on your location and what you might have there.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Huly said:


> Most vaccines, heart worm, etc depends on your location and what you might have there.


oh ok thank you


----------

